

Is this wireless Oculus Rift rival the next big thing? - jonyami
http://www.redbull.com/us/en/games/stories/1331634322724/gameface-making-a-virtual-reality-android-headset

======
cwyers
A lot of the hard problems that Oculus is devoted to solving involve latency.
If this was really a wireless Oculus, that'd be a massive problem for this.
What this really is is apparently a VR headset with the guts of an Android
device in it. Which is probably a better idea, but I don't know if you'll find
the games support and rendering quality to make this a success.

------
ThomPete
The true rival to Oculus Rift is not another Oculus Rift but something
completely different.

I have been following this technology and hoping for close to 30 years now and
still haven't been convinced about the quality of VR googles.

We need something that goes a level deeper before we are going to be there.
Something that blures the line between reality and fiction not just visually
but emotionally. Maybe a drug you need to take with it.

Who knows.

All I know is that we are not there yet and to really talk about competitors
with only granually better specs seems a tad premature.

------
johnward
Considering that oculus rift isn't the next big thing anyway?

~~~
deletes
What are you comparing them to?

~~~
johnward
I guess gaming with a monitor or tv. Sure they raised some money but how many
have they sold? I think it's still a niche. Then again, what do I know?
Facebook will probably buy them for $20 billion tomorrow.

~~~
dwild
The actual product isn't out yet. All they have right now is a devkit, it's
great but it's nothing more than that.

They don't compete with monitor or tv. VR is all about immersion. When I wear
the Oculus Rift, I'm inside the game, I'm afraid of hitting wall or if I'm too
close to a ridge. My field of view is filled by the game, I'm INSIDE the game.
If you talk to me when I'm inside, it's weird, the voice is coming from
nowhere. You can't reach that with a monitor.

I agree that it's still a niche and it will still be a niche as long as we
doesn't have better hardware. That's why Oculus VR haven't released a real
product and others are working on other system, like the Omni.

